# where will I find one of these plugs?



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

where will I find one of these plugs? its the plug from the leisure battery to the wiring loom

Pic 1

Pic 2

Ideally I'd like the same plug but if needs be then I will change it for another kind as long as I have 2 plugs and one socket, need it for swapping batteries as I want to keep one separate from the other two


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

RS components most likely Maplins very possibly


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

KSH 

Any auto electrician will have them as part of their own stock for use. Try checking your yellow pages. I think, but I'm not sure, that they are called cable splitters.

Westkirby01


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=0520248


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone, RS looks good, I'll save that site for future reference, never heard of them before, anyway I'm going to maplins tomorrow for some other bits n pieces, I'll ask when I'm in there.
I thought, "with my luck" these will be a one off produced just for my van and no-one else will have ever seen one, thats how it usually works with me  

Thanks
Ken


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

RS have branches all over mainly for the trade but usually will sell over the counter.


----------



## chass (Dec 16, 2009)

Or try these people http://www.vehicle-wiring-products.eu/VWP-onlinestore/connectors/multiconnectors.php


----------

